# Text an 3D Form anpassen



## Kearney (15. Juli 2005)

Hi,

ich bin hier schon länger angemeldet, und nun poste ich auch mal wieder was.

Ich habe etwa 2 Stunden bei google hierzu gesucht, nur nichts brauchbares gefunden.

Ich möchte mit Photoshop eine Schrift an eine 3D Struktur, etwa ein Rohr anpassen. (Beispiel: http://www.mabi.com/media/allgemeines/Rohr-3D.gif)

Weiss jemand da eine effiziente Lösung? Ich wäre sehr dankbar. Die Schrift muss halt dann wirken als wär sie auflackiert, eingestanzt etc. Also den entgültigen Effekt bekomme ich selbst hin, brauche nur die Ideale verformung. Mit Verzerren geht das ja bei so einer runden form nicht.

gruß
ky


----------



## Frapet (15. Juli 2005)

Dieses Rohr wurde fast 100%ig mit einem 3d-Proggi erstellt und dort gerendert.
Meiner Meinung nach geht das nicht wirklich in PS.
Da einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte wäre "Verzerren", aber wie von dir schon gesagt geht das bei runden Formen eher schlecht.


----------



## Nino (15. Juli 2005)

Das hilft dir vielleicht weiter.


----------



## Kearney (15. Juli 2005)

Vielen Dank schonmal, ich hab mir grad den Link angeschaut und dort auch den Unterlink, nur so richtiges ergebnis bekomme ich damit nicht. Falls wer ne idee hat wie ich es mit c4d machen kann - das habe ich auch zur Verfügung, nur absolut keine Ahnung davon.


----------



## rundes kipfal (15. Juli 2005)

Dazu gibt es widerum zahlreiche Tutorials.


----------



## Kearney (16. Juli 2005)

Leider kann ich einfach nichts finden. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?


----------



## Alexander Groß (16. Juli 2005)

Tja, da wüde ich an deiner Stelle mal im Bereich 3D Programme suchen/fragen.

Alex


----------

